# Synchroniser mail MacBook => iPhone



## Joanetpitit (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai une messagerie Hotmail, j'utilise Mail sur mon Mac et mon iPhone pour relever mon courrier.
Sur iPhone, quand je supprime un mail, il est supprimé sur hotmail mais pas sur le mac et quand je surprime un mail sur mac, il n'est supprimé nulle part ailleurs.
Je voudrais que tout soit synchronisé

Merci

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Mail, synchronisation il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 sur le Mac, le compte est-il configuré en POP, ou en IMAP ?

Voir  : Mail / préférences / comptes : nom du serveur de réception.


----------



## Joanetpitit (27 Décembre 2012)

Le serveur est POP3


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

Je crois que Hotmail ne peut pas être configuré en IMAP (synchronisation automatique ordi-serveur)

Je ne connais pas le problème de synchro Hotmail-iPhone-Mac, donc je laisse d'autres qui savent répondre.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Joanetpitit (27 Décembre 2012)

Finalement je viens de trouver, il faut aller sur l'iphone et dans les paramètres mail,contacts, synchroniser tous les évènements et paramètrer l'heure locale.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

Ca ne changera rien sur ton Mac, à mon avis : en POP, ce qui se passe à l'extérieur n'a aucun effet sur ce qui est dans l'ordi : si tu supprimes un mail depuis l'iPhone, il sera toujours sur le Mac.

Tu as mis "résolu" un peu vite, je pense...


----------

